# Dark Specks (bugs?) on Rat's Fur?



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to the forums here  I signed up so I could seek information about the black specks that are appearing on my rat's fur!

I currently have two male rats (~1 and ~1 1/2 years old) and today I noticed my siamese's fur was crusty/scruffy looking, so I gave him a bath with some mild kitten and puppy shampoo. As he was drying off I noticed small black specks near the roots of his fur. There are no scabs, wounds, etc. as far as I can see and he is not itching any more than usual and he is acting and eating just fine... I attempted to check the other guy, but he's dark, so I couldn't see anything 

Are these specks something I should worry about, or medicate him for? Here is a picture:

http://i35.tinypic.com/rbm6uf.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not seeing any dark specks in the pic - not to say there aren't any though. It looks like your boy is covered in lumps though? Or is that not the case?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

http://i36.tinypic.com/v58j2p.jpg

Can you see them better in that one?

No, he's not lumpy, his fur was just a bit wet when that was taken


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I'm no expert, but those look like lice to me. (I've had to deal with two outbreaks). Check your other boy over as well; can you see any on him? I've heard that Revolution works well to get rid of lice, although I've only ever used Ivermectin. The Revolution would be the mauve-colored package for kittens (please anyone correct me if I'm wrong), and you would put a drop of it on their backs. As for Ivermectin, your vet can give shots, or you can pick up some of the "cream" from a feed store. The dose is the size of a grain of rice.
(Again, anyone please correct me if I'm wrong about anything.)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thyme said:


> I'm no expert, but those look like lice to me. (I've had to deal with two outbreaks). Check your other boy over as well; can you see any on him? I've heard that Revolution works well to get rid of lice, although I've only ever used Ivermectin. The Revolution would be the mauve-colored package for kittens (please anyone correct me if I'm wrong), and you would put a drop of it on their backs. As for Ivermectin, your vet can give shots, or you can pick up some of the "cream" from a feed store. The dose is the size of a grain of rice.
> (Again, anyone please correct me if I'm wrong about anything.)


Hmm, yeah, I suspected mites, or some other parasite anyway.. They're on aspen bedding and could've gotten them from that... I checked the other boy but he's black so I couldn't see anything  I will go to the pet store tomorrow and see if I can find either of those, but I live in such a small town, we don't have any feed/tack/stores that sell vet supplies. Thanks 

Edit: On second glance, it appears my dark boy Sebastian's skin is flaky/peely... They've definitely got something...


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Possibly mites/lice really. You can use spot on on the back of the neck we use Invermectin (one drop) once every 3 weeks for 3 weeks... maybe check over his health completely as they are often brought on by stress or illness.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice picture of Lice  If you watch very carefully you will see that they move slowly alot like those big boat cars of the 70's. 

I would advise Revolution, which you can order online. It's just the easiest and the safest to use. PM me if you want to get links for this. Or you could ask friends who have dogs/cats if they have a spare tube?

Ivermectin is a horse/large animal de-wormer and they will have it at a tack store. Its an oral paste. Do a search on here for lice or mites and someone will have put up the proper way to dose and treat with it. With ivermectin you will need to dose 3 times and bleach and scrub the cage everytime.

I would advise freezing your aspen for 48 hours before using it. Even if you only freeze small bits at a time. One bag goes into the freezer for 48 hrs, then pull it out, and the next goes in. Keep doing this until you have enough to change the cage 

P.S. I have been trying very hard to get a great pic of lice for my medical collection and I haven't been able to. May I borrow your last pic to add to my Ectoparasites folder? I use it to help people recognize what they have 

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Ectoparasites/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Very nice picture of Lice  If you watch very carefully you will see that they move slowly alot like those big boat cars of the 70's.
> 
> I would advise Revolution, which you can order online. It's just the easiest and the safest to use. PM me if you want to get links for this. Or you could ask friends who have dogs/cats if they have a spare tube?
> 
> ...


Aha, thanks. Yeah, I've deemed them to be lice too (most mites aren't visible?) Since those first two pictures they've rapidly multiplied and looking at his skin with a magnifying glass, they definitely do look a bit funny when they move around. I'll definitely be freezing the last of the bag and every one I get from now on. My sister owns horses and is bringing me some Ivermectin within the next day or two - can't find Revolution anywhere around here. Feel free to use that picture, but, here's a get a better one for you since now there seems to be a ton more of them.

http://i34.tinypic.com/ogc607.jpg

Eew.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you kindly!!! I have mites but no lice  YAY!

I hope your buddies feel better soon. Do you know how to treat with Ivermectin yet?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup, I've done some reading on it and I'm confident that it will go well. I'll double check things over once I actually get the stuff, my sister is bringing it over tonight. The worst part is going to be cleaning and sterilizing their cage. It's huge.  What should I do with all their wood toys? They've got a big wood log house and tree branch I don't really want to have to throw away.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

My boy covered in horrible beasties...
http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rachaelandrats/Rat Health/003-1.jpg


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Eeegh, I am getting the psychosomatic itchies now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Siamese said:


> My boy covered in horrible beasties...
> http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rachaelandrats/Rat Health/003-1.jpg


Siamese, can I borrow your pic too? You don't see the buggies as well, but you often see coats that look like your boys with lice, and that would help people as well.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Got the Ivermectin (Bimectin) today! Cost quite a bit, but I'll give what's left over to my sister so she can give it to her horses. I've also purchased a corner litter pan and a cheap fleece throw and I'll be attempting to at least partially litter train my boys this week. I'll keep you guys posted on their recovery


----------

